# Noreve covers available for K3



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I received an email that the Noreve covers are now available for K3. They have an easel on the back.

http://www.noreve.com/brand/Amazon/product/Housse_cuir_Amazon_Kindle_3_Tradition.html


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmm, do you think the easel will stop it folding back?  I havent liked the easel style before so I dont know how this looks.  Wish we could ask not to have it, like those travel slots!


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Hmm, do you think the easel will stop it folding back? I havent liked the easel style before so I dont know how this looks. Wish we could ask not to have it, like those travel slots!


Nope it's magnetic so it snaps shut easily.

I love the easel on my other ereader case - it's come in handy so often.

Now what colour to get


----------



## bluemoonjules (Sep 7, 2010)

Just ordered a light purple one, though they are a bit expensive (!) I really like the rail system....and quite like having a wallet doodad with an easel as I already have a plain and simple Amazon cover.

Big plus for the UK is that it is coming from France not the US! (nothing against the USA, just the import duty HM Revenue and Customs add!)


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I have gone and tried to order one...it says 54.99 Euro with 16.00 Euro shipping, then it has my total ast 101.00 Euro!  Something is wrong with their system....


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Samantha said:


> Nope it's magnetic so it snaps shut easily. Oh and no it's flush with the cover when not being used so the cover still folds back easily.
> 
> I love the easel on my other ereader case - it's come in handy so often.
> 
> Now what colour to get


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I just ordered one for my mom's new K3.  The generationmp3 coupon code still works.  The code discounted my order by about $8 USD.  You can only use it once per account (I had already used it for my DH's cover), so I had to open a new account under my mom's name to apply it.  She wanted the black perpetual cover and the website says that one should be in stock on Thursday, October 7th.  Hopefully the cover will arrive soon after that.


----------



## bluemoonjules (Sep 7, 2010)

Didn't know there was a coupon offer 

System worked fine for me, Pugmom....


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Hmm, do you think the easel will stop it folding back? I havent liked the easel style before so I dont know how this looks. Wish we could ask not to have it, like those travel slots!


I think it will still fold back. I'm not thrilled to have the easel slot included, I read with my right hand between the front and back cover so my fingers are going to rest on that.

I had hoped the travel slots would be gone. Sigh.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

pugmom said:


> I have gone and tried to order one...it says 54.99 Euro with 16.00 Euro shipping, then it has my total ast 101.00 Euro! Something is wrong with their system....


The system worked fine for me. I don't know if your problem is the total or the Euros. If you are not using Euros you have to select the correct currency from the menu on the left side of the product page. After that, if you are careful about how you enter the rest of the information the total should be correct. Mine was.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I went back and it was fine...weird...  I love that they put the snap on the back now so the strap doesn't get in the way while you are reading!  YAY!!


----------



## bluemoonjules (Sep 7, 2010)

What colour did you order?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok people, I am going to need some convincing.  I dont read the kindle at a table, I read when sitting in a comfy chair.  I cant imagine the angle an easel would create would be the best for reading.  So for those who love the easel, where exactly do you use it.

And if those arguments convince me,what colour?  I have had gold and orange for the K2; and currently have pink in the Amazon cover.  Hmm, I just dont think I am as excited this time.  The wallet thingy I can live with, but that easel bothers me.  I just dont think I will use it and I reckon it will get in the way of holding it.


----------



## Magellan (Aug 13, 2010)

Pushka
I'm with you. 
I'm not too keen on the easel appendage either and, although I've been hanging out for the K3 Noreve, I'm now having second and third thoughts about ordering one.
I have the pink Amazon cover (without light) and an Oberon Celtic Hounds (wine) and was sooo looking forward to making my final (?) K3 cover purchase the Noreve.
Unless Noreve offers the option (sans easel), I'll probably be giving this previously much desired cover a miss for now.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I think it will still fold back. I'm not thrilled to have the easel slot included, I read with my right hand between the front and back cover so my fingers are going to rest on that.
> 
> I had hoped the travel slots would be gone. Sigh.


the cover still folds back with the easel. The easel is flush against the back cover when not in use and it has magnets to keep it from accidentally opening. You honestly won't even notice it's there.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Ok people, I am going to need some convincing. I dont read the kindle at a table, I read when sitting in a comfy chair. I cant imagine the angle an easel would create would be the best for reading. So for those who love the easel, where exactly do you use it.


You don't have to use the easel. It is flush against the back cover and it is held closed by magnets. It doesn't have to be open. It doesn't open accidentally. If you don't need to use it you just use the reader like normal. You won't even notice it's there.

I use the easel for when I'm eating and reading at the same time. It works really well for keeping the reader at a good level for that.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Magellan said:


> Pushka
> I'm with you.
> I'm not too keen on the easel appendage either and, although I've been hanging out for the K3 Noreve, I'm now having second and third thoughts about ordering one.
> I have the pink Amazon cover (without light) and an Oberon Celtic Hounds (wine) and was sooo looking forward to making my final (?) K3 cover purchase the Noreve.
> Unless Noreve offers the option (sans easel), I'll probably be giving this previously much desired cover a miss for now.


You won't notice the easel. It's flush against the back cover and is held closed by magnets. It doesn't open unless you need it. You use the reader in the cover as normal until you need it.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Samantha said:


> You don't have to use the easel. It is flush against the back cover and it is held closed by magnets. It doesn't have to be open. It doesn't open accidentally. If you don't need to use it you just use the reader like normal. You won't even notice it's there.
> 
> I use the easel for when I'm eating and reading at the same time. It works really well for keeping the reader at a good level for that.


I'm very interested to see how the easel works and appreciate the info you provided. I hadn't seen anything about magnets holding it closed on the Noreve website. Do you already have an easel case?


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

cc1013 said:


> I'm very interested to see how the easel works and appreciate the info you provided. I hadn't seen anything about magnets holding it closed on the Noreve website. Do you already have an easel case?


Yes I have a Coolreader case (if you look at those ones it says it has an easel) and that's how that one is.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

The picture on Noreve's site doesn't look flush.

Another thing, I fold the cover back and have the magnet hold the closure in place.  I read with the closure flap resting on middle finger and my lower fingers resting between the back and front cover.  Now that the magnet will be on back cover, my hand might have enough pressure to cause the magnet to unsnap.

I'm just disappointed.  Noreve was so close to the perfect product.  They said the request everyone makes is to not have the travel wallet, and if they had left it off the K3 it would be perfect.  Instead they leave the travel wallet on and add more junk.  This is a step backwards, imo. 

If I wanted an easel I would buy the Speck cover.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> The picture on Noreve's site doesn't look flush.


that's because they are showing the easel _in use_. When it's not in use it's flush against the back of the case.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks Samantha!  I think the easel addition along with the closure flap being placed on the front side is an improvement over the K2 case.  I'm excited to see it in person.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Samantha said:


> that's because they are showing the easel _in use_. When it's not in use it's flush against the back of the case.


The picture of the right hand side shows the back without the easel in use. It is not flush.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> The picture of the right hand side shows the back without the easel in use. It is not flush.


It is _tight_ right against the back of the cover. The easel depth is approximately 1/1000th of an inch thick (I don't know - I didn't measure it but it is VERY, VERY, VERY thin) so there is that micro, tiny, minuscule bit that is raised off the back cover. However the easel itself is _*FLUSH*_* tight, right up to, right against the back cover, super snug, completely flat against (I am not sure how many times I can say this!) when not in use due to the magnets. You have to pry it off the back of the cover to use. It is not flapping around and open all the time unless you are using it. And then it's not even flapping since it is made out of a solid material so it supports the case.

*


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Samantha said:


> oh _*WHATEVER!!!!*_ The easel is very, very, very slightly raised by a tiny, tiny smidgen off the back of the cover. I'm sure the eensy teensy tiny bit that is raised off the back of the cover is just enough to throw entire universe off kilter because a wrong term was used.
> 
> Honestly.
> 
> ...


Samantha - Your descriptions were VERY helpful and added to my understanding of the product. While 'flush' may have not been the absolute correct term to use (I probably would have also used that term), how the easel fits into the product was clear from Noreve's pictures and your description. I appreciate that you went out of your way to give feedback. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Samantha said:


> oh _*WHATEVER!!!!*_ The easel is very, very, very slightly raised by a tiny, tiny smidgen off the back of the cover. I'm sure the eensy teensy tiny bit that is raised off the back of the cover is just enough to throw entire universe off kilter because a wrong term was used.
> 
> Honestly.
> 
> ...


Samantha, please calm down.

In my original post I said:



Cardinal said:


> I read with my right hand between the front and back cover so my fingers are going to rest on that.


From the picture on Noreve's site, I think is a true statement, my hand is going to rest on the easel. We seem to have different definitions of flush so I quoted it, didn't mean to throw entire universe off kilter.

This is a thread for Noreve K3, and it is appropriate for people to say how they feel about the just unveiled cover. My initial reaction is disappointment. I say that as someone who owns multiple Noreve cases for my K2 (and only Noreve cases for my K2).



Samantha said:


> Hope you are happy with whatever stupid case you get that passes your very exacting and precise expectations.


Actually I bought an Oberon to use for special occasions, and I am surprised at how much I like it. For anyone interested in it, people that have had Oberons for previous Kindle generations say the K3 Oberon covers are different. For people concerned with weight issues, the K3/Oberon combo is lighter than the K2/Noreve combo, so pretty light. If anyone is curious about them, I encourage you to check them out.

I might buy a Noreve K3 but I am going to wait until other people have them. I believe I was the first person on this board to buy a Noreve Kindle cover from France (without a discount code, no less) but I won't be first in line this time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Stepping in...

Folks, don't make me throw a yellow card here in Accessories!  Everyone take a chill pill and read their Kindles...

Betsy
Accessories Moderator


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't wait to get it!  But I didn't order black....so it will be a few weeks...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I'm just disappointed. Noreve was so close to the perfect product. They said the request everyone makes is to not have the travel wallet, and if they had left it off the K3 it would be perfect. Instead they leave the travel wallet on and add more junk. This is a step backwards, imo.


I agree. I got a Noreve for my K2 as I didn't want the corner straps and at the time was nervous about hinges and I thought the rail system was a good alternative. I put up with the wallet inserts inside the front (IMO totally unnecessary and even they admit is the thing most people asked to be removed) and the horrible holes cut in the back for the speakers. Not only have they kept both those features, but they've changed the clasp and added an easel which doesn't help to streamline the design - way too much clutter for me. The worst thing is, they only offer the one version, unlike say M-Edge who offer different styles for different tastes and given the prices, I thing people should have more choice.

I bought an Amazon cover with my K3 to tide me over, but it looks like I'll be sticking with it. Although I'm not keen on the elastic closure, in every other respect it's a lovely cover - solid and practical but neat and compact. Sorry Noreve, you've lost a customer here.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Samantha, please calm down.
> 
> In my original post I said:
> 
> ...


it's not the fact that you said how you felt about the cover. It's the way that it was done imo. I was just trying to be helpful and I was raked over the coals because I misused one word.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Samantha said:


> it's not the fact that you said how you felt about the cover. It's the way that it was done imo. I was just trying to be helpful and I was raked over the coals because I misused one word.


People that are just being helpful, imho, don't end posts with rolling eyes; nevertheless, it was not my intention for you to feel that you were raked over the coals.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I think I will be waiting for a kb review before (if) ordering. It really surprises me that a cover that prides itself on having the most streamlined look for the kindle, by having the unobtrusive rails, has added yet another doodad. The slots I can put up with but I don't want the back easel. What is it with designers that they insist on doing things that customers simply don't want, or don't even give them the choice of not having a feature. I have noticed that a lot with design people who are more about 'their ideas' than what the consumer really wants. 

One time our business needed a sign with an arrow pointing down to show our entrance. The graphic design people produced a lovely sign but you couldn't tell the actual direction of the arrow.  It simply didn't work and people still went to the wrong door. The design people simply refused to change it because then it would be 'incompatible' with their overall look. We had to remove it and replaced it with an arrow that pointed down. That did the trick.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I had been patiently waiting for the new Noreve and very excited when I got the email that it was online.  But I'm disappointed and won't be ordering one.  

I was expecting the wallet insert and the speaker cut-outs; don't like them but was willing to put up with it.

What I wasn't expecting...
  The price seems too high
  The snap is backwards (I understand why it's done, but I don't like it)
  and the easel, there is no way I want that.

Too many things I don't like, it's not worth it to me.  I'm sad, I was really looking forward to this cover.


----------



## sam13200 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi 

i have the noreve case for Ipad... with the easel... The case is just perfect... when the easel is closed the case is flat... the easel doesn't bother me... When watching a movie or reading a book, it put the stand and it was perfect.. did not have to hold the case ... 

For the Kindle 3, i naturally bought a noreve case. Perfect leather, great design... and thanks to the discount codes... i have the quality at a descent price.

Sam13200


----------



## sam13200 (Oct 4, 2010)

For the color, i advise you the Ebony, chestnut or Sandy Vintage, very very classy...


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

You can put me in that disappointed category.

I'll wait for the reviews but I'm seriously disappointed by the addition of the easel, the reversing of the straps and the price.

I absolutely love my K2 Noreve and have been anxiously awaiting the K3 release by Noreve but now, after seeing the product descriptions I'm not so sure.  I'll patiently wait until there are some KB reviews and pictures before deciding.  IMHO the rail system is the far superior mounting system and I may be able to overlook some of the other issues with the Noreve because of it but I'm just not so sure right now.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Just curious, why is the reversed strap upsetting people?  I was so excited to see this.  I loved my K2 Noreves, but I hated the fact that I had to hold the strap out of the way so it wasn't in the way of the screen.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I can deal with the cc slots, but not the easel on a bookstyle case, so hoping it can be removed. Maybe when someone receives one they can post about it. Sent email to Noreve yesterday asking if you could custom order without the stand or cc slots, and here is their reply:

Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for your message. We have received numerous mails of people asking the stand on the back of the case, and credit cards slots. Unfortunately we can't change and make 10000 design for a case.

However, we are considering a new design without the stand and the credit card slots, just like the Ipad case: http://www.noreve.com/product/Housse_cuir_Apple_iPad_Tradition_B.html

You can post it if you want on the kindleboards blog.

I wish you a very good day,

My best regards,

Cynthia
Customer Care Department / Service Client

Innovacases - Noreve St.Tropez
Haute Couture for Mobile Devices

On checking the Ipad cas, it does not have rails, but instead has frame like the Tuff luv and Javoedge., but there is also mention of a flip case. Another wait and see when posted.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Another answer from Noreve. NO flip case coming, but they are going to offer a case like the ipad one for the kindle, which will be without the travel slots and no easel. The ipad case has the frame inside like the javoedge and Tuff-Luv instead of the rails. Didn't say when it would be offered or how much. Will wait for another email when it is ready.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

pugmom said:


> Just curious, why is the reversed strap upsetting people? I was so excited to see this. I loved my K2 Noreves, but I hated the fact that I had to hold the strap out of the way so it wasn't in the way of the screen.


For me, I am not really sure if the snap will hold while I am reading. When I read, I fold the front cover back and take the strap and snap it to the front (now in the back position cover). I then hold the cover with my right hand and have the strap resting between my index and middle fingers and the lower fingers resting on the back cover (between the back and front cover where the easel is on the K3 design). I'm not sure if my description makes sense but the force/weight/pressure from my hand on the K2 cover is not being exerted on the snap but on the K3 cover the snap will be. I'm just not sure if the magnet snap will hold or if it will inadvertently unsnap while I am reading.

I would be less concerned about it if I knew could exchange or return a cover I bought if the snap didn't hold but when I contacted Noreve and asked if I could return or preferably exchange a brand new K2 cover because of defects within their thirty day guarantee period, I was told no returns with on-demand products. They never did ask what the defects were. That experience makes me really hesitant to order a new design that might not work the way I like to read because I doubt I would be able to return it if the snap didn't hold, and it too expensive for me to just order and try it out and if it doesn't work have to keep it anyway.

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

pugmom said:


> Just curious, why is the reversed strap upsetting people? I was so excited to see this. I loved my K2 Noreves, but I hated the fact that I had to hold the strap out of the way so it wasn't in the way of the screen.


Never had an issue with the strap on my K2.

I'm concerned about the reversal of the strap simply because it's backwards -- it's opposite of nearly every other cover closing mechanism on the market and, more importantly to me, it's opposite of what's intuitive.

On virtually ever other case -- be it Oberon, Medge, Amazon, Tuff-Love, Javoedge, etc. you close the book and hook the mechanism (strap, elastic, pull the bungy over the button, etc.)

With the Noreve redesign -- you close the book, TURN IT OVER, and fasten the mechanism.

To open it you flip it with your thumb, pull the elastic off, pull the bungy over the button and open the book.

With the Noreve redesign you flip it open and oops the Book is upside down.

Is it a deal breaker in and of itself -- probably not -- but when combined with an un-wanted easel mechanism, card pockets in the front that are not really wanted, a still high price and a lack of proper "customer service" it becomes an issue.

Could I get used to the new strap -- sure, and I may have to. 
I'm still on the fence about the Noreve, even with it's drawbacks, because I so love my K2 cover. But I am disappointed in its design.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Tip10 said:


> With the Noreve redesign -- you close the book, TURN IT OVER, and fasten the mechanism.


actually with the redesign you close the book and fasten the clasp from the front. You don't need to turn it over. The magnet closes the clasp easily. There's no fumbling or anything. It's not any different than closing a clasp that fastens on the front.



> With the Noreve redesign you flip it open and oops the Book is upside down.


same with opening it. I open it from the front like normal.

I've never had to turn it over.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I always had a soft elastic hair band in a pretty contrast colour that held back the front cover when reading and I would slide the magnetic tab under that quite easily. 

I don't want their iPad cover option anyway because once again I have no use for any kind of easel arrangement. I read sitting in a chair and never at a table. Grrrr.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

pugmom said:


> Just curious, why is the reversed strap upsetting people? I was so excited to see this. I loved my K2 Noreves, but I hated the fact that I had to hold the strap out of the way so it wasn't in the way of the screen.


I wouldn't say it's "upsetting" but I really don't like it. It's just personal preference. When I set my book/kindle down, I want it to lay flat and not be wobbly from an easel or a snap. I also prefer to open things from the front instead of the back, it feels backwards to me. The cover I use now has the snap on the front and I simply put the strap between the two covers as it is folded open. I must have a little OCD.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I am an absolute Noreve lover, but I'm disappointed in the design for the K3 and I don't even have a K3! I too do not like the snap closure being on the back, seems wrong to me. I know it's not big of a deal, but I just don't like it. And I think the easel is totally unnecessary on a book style cover. The answer they gave to Tabatha doesn't really make sense to me either. They say _We have received numerous mails of people asking the stand on the back of the case, and credit cards slots. Unfortunately we can't change and make 10000 design for a case. _ Are they saying they've received lots of mails from people who DO want the stand and the credit card slots? I just think they messed up a good thing. The K2 Noreve cover is so sleek and simple, why didn't they just stick with it?? This reinforces my decision to keep my K2 for a while! Maybe they'll go back to the original design when they get to the K4.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

kim said:


> I wouldn't say it's "upsetting" but I really don't like it. It's just personal preference. When I set my book/kindle down, I want it to lay flat and not be wobbly from an easel or a snap. I also prefer to open things from the front instead of the back, it feels backwards to me. The cover I use now has the snap on the front and I simply put the strap between the two covers as it is folded open. I must have a little OCD.


It lays flat. It doesn't wobble. The snap on the back isn't raised. There's nothing on the case to keep it from laying flat. And when you fold the case back you can still put the strap between the two covers.

I know I'm beating a dead horse but all these things that are such a big deal to everyone aren't even an issue in the design. There's no wobble, there's no problem unsnapping the case from the front.

You don't have to order the Noreve case; I really don't care but I _can_ tell you all the things you are saying are a huge deal aren't even an issue. I don't even notice the easel or the snap on the back of the case. It doesn't wobble. It lays flat. The easel isn't in the way. And I have a case with all these things on it. Yes I know - you'll be using it and you have a right to be picky but seriously none of the things you say will happen happen. And I have an easel case with a snap on the back and use it daily. I read it in bed, at a table, in a chair etc etc.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Something that does not bother one person may bother another greatly.  If people are concerned about a feature, that's their prerogative.  Telling them over and over that they're wrong doesn't change it.  The card slots in the K2 cover did bother me quite a bit in actual usage no matter how many times others told me it was "no big deal"--as I used it for nine months and never got over my dislike of them, I guess for me it real was a "big deal".  I personally hate both Noreve iPad designs, and to me, it sounds like the K3 cover is headed in that direction as well.  I'll also be in the category of a lost sale as far as Noreve is concerned this time around. 

Thankfully, there are covers to suit most everyone, and obviously some people will love this one too.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Tip10 said:


> You can put me in that disappointed category.
> 
> I'll wait for the reviews but I'm seriously disappointed by the addition of the easel, the reversing of the straps and the price.


Same here.

Regarding the reversed strap: I just don't like the look of it. I remember looking at Noreve's design for the KK, and I was so happy they changed the design to have the strap close in the front for the K2. It just looks better to me. I would have even preferred a DX-type closure compared to this one.

I'll see how I feel when reviews come out, but I'm going to start looking elsewhere as well.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I guess until someone posts a review for a k3 cover then many of us will be waiting to order.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I will post a review as soon as I get it.  I have to say I am excited.  I love my K2 Noreve, and the changes in the K3 have me excited.  I probably won't use the easel, but it doesn't bother me that it is there.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> Something that does not bother one person may bother another greatly. If people are concerned about a feature, that's their prerogative. Telling them over and over that they're wrong doesn't change it. The card slots in the K2 cover did bother me quite a bit in actual usage no matter how many times others told me it was "no big deal"--as I used it for nine months and never got over my dislike of them, I guess for me it real was a "big deal".


I understand that but I'm telling you facts. The snap isn't raised; it doesn't make the cover wobble when it's laying on a surface. The fastening of the strap isn't difficult. I'm left handed and have very limited mobility in my right hand and I have no issues fastening it. The easel doesn't open on it's own etc. Those are FACTS. And that's the post(s) that I was responding to.

Aesthetics are a different issue. If you don't like the look of it or prefer to open items in a certain way that's fine. But don't imagine that it's going to do things physically that it doesn't.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Samantha said:


> The snap isn't raised; it doesn't make the cover wobble when it's laying on a surface.


So are you saying there is a cutout on the back of the case to allow the strap to inset into the back when fastened? So that when the strap is closed it is flush with the back of the case? 
If so it is a vastly different arrangement that what exists on the K2 cover where the strap wraps around the edge and fastens to the button magnet on the case. 
That is certainly NOT what the pictures show.


----------



## bluemoonjules (Sep 7, 2010)

Disappointed to see this thread has become rather more heated than I would have expected about a cover!

I like the look of them, the colours and finishes especially and hopefully will get mine in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

bluemoonjules said:


> Disappointed to see this thread has become rather more heated than I would have expected about a cover!
> 
> I like the look of them, the colours and finishes especially and hopefully will get mine in a couple of weeks.


We get pretty passionate around here, don't we!  
I hope you'll let us know what you think of the cover when you get it. I can't wait to hear some reviews.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

bluemoonjules said:


> Disappointed to see this thread has become rather more heated than I would have expected about a cover!
> 
> I like the look of them, the colours and finishes especially and hopefully will get mine in a couple of weeks.


I hope you will share your thoughts once you get it. I'm seriously thinking about the Jean vintage once I upgrade


----------



## sam13200 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi Folks

I have just got a message from the sales manager of noreve who told me that they will be releasing cases without the easel.

To get the case without the stand, you have to contact [email protected] with your order number and ask to have the case without the easel.

He told me that it will be available on Black color only. If you have ordered other colours, it won't accept the change... Why ? I don't know.

He told me also that depending on the demand, they will offer a new case without the easel ( like the Ipad Tradition B case)...

I think we can say that they are listening their customers request...

Sam13200


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

This is good news. Thank you for the information.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for that sam.  I guess we could email julien without an order and ask for it to be done with other colours maybe? Or is he in production and not design?


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has received their K3 Noreve cover.  I ordered one in black for my mom on 10/2 and received an e-mail on 10/4 saying that it would ship in 5-7 days.  I have not yet received a shipping notification and e-mailed Noreve twice last week without any response.  I will probably call them tomorrow if I don't hear anything back.  Very frustrating.


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

3 posts up in sam13200's post there is a e-mail address for Julien you might try that one. I think he is the sales manager. It's worth a shot.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks!  I sent him an e-mail.  Hopefully he responds.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just received an e-mail back from Noreve offering their apologies and explaining that they had huge demand for the K3 case, which caused delays.  The case should ship tomorrow, so hopefully my mom will have it soon!


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

That's great. I'm glad they finally answered you.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

I got my cover today and I have to say I'm mildly disappointed. 

First of all same crappy packaging that doesn't protect it. 

Second of all the snap is different than on the cover I have. The cover I have has a magnetic snap and it's marvelous. You don't even have to think about snapping it - it practically snaps itself. This one - not so much. 

Argggh that annoys me! I don't know if it's worth it to send back or not.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

How do you find the easel attachment?  I dont think noreve wants to know anything about returns....


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Pushka said:


> How do you find the easel attachment? I dont think noreve wants to know anything about returns....


I'm fine with the easel attachment. I have it on my other case and I like it.

Well they do say a 30 day return policy but I think I'll keep it. It's really the only case I like. Although I do wish they would use better packaging. The back of my case was slightly bent too. Of course UPS left it while I was at work. I bent it back; it's nothing major but when you are spending that much on a case. 

I'm just really disappointed in the snap. I wonder why they didn't use a magnetic one - it's such a NICE snap!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

That 30 day return policy is interesting.  Last time I ordered, within 24 hours I asked them to change the colour.  They then sent me an email saying that if I wanted the cover within a week, I could order the black.  I said no to the black, but said again, I wanted to change the colour I had ordered.  12 hours later they sent me an email saying it was too late!  Yet I could have cancelled the order and gone with the black 12 hours prior.

I think if you wanted to return it, their policy might just not happen.  I wouldnt be holding my breath for a refund, and you would have sent your cover back too!


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Pushka said:


> That 30 day return policy is interesting. Last time I ordered, within 24 hours I asked them to change the colour. They then sent me an email saying that if I wanted the cover within a week, I could order the black. I said no to the black, but said again, I wanted to change the colour I had ordered. 12 hours later they sent me an email saying it was too late! Yet I could have cancelled the order and gone with the black 12 hours prior.
> 
> I think if you wanted to return it, their policy might just not happen. I wouldnt be holding my breath for a refund, and you would have sent your cover back too!


I think they do that with the orders because they keep black in stock and maybe they had already started the process for your order?

This is what it says:

To be accepted, an exchange or return must be notified beforehand to our Service deparment
by e-mail: info <at> noreve.com . Noreve guarantees a return for 30 days. Like mentioned in the general terms and conditions, refund will take place once we have received and verified the product.

I'm going to keep it. The snap isn't THAT big of a deal (ok it is a bit but I imagine I'll get used to it). I'll just curse it every time it's a pita to snap shut.  And hope a K3 cover doesn't come out with the coveted magnetic snap.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Samantha said:


> I think they do that with the orders because they keep black in stock and maybe they had already started the process for your order?


Yes, I would agree with that interpretation, but then if they had started my order, why did they then offer me black?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

About the return policy, I asked for an exchange or return, preferabely an exchange, within the thirty day period.  Didn't happen.  After Noreve said no, I quoted the website guarantee and was told that is only for in stock products not on demand products.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> About the return policy, I asked for an exchange or return, preferabely an exchange, within the thirty day period. Didn't happen. After Noreve said no, I quoted the website guarantee and was told that is only for in stock products not on demand products.


I bought the black perpetual one so it would be an instock one. But I'm going to keep it. It's just not worth it to send it all the way back to France! I'm disappointed in the snap but I'll live. I really do like the rail system more than the hinge or the corner system.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Pushka said:


> Yes, I would agree with that interpretation, but then if they had started my order, why did they then offer me black?


Yeah I dunno. LOL Their customer service isn't the best.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

One more thing about Noeve's return policy, I was asking for a return or exchange because the cover arrived defective.  Despite the thirty day guarantee on the website, Noreve refused (and then stopped answering e-mails).

Just informing people of my experience.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> One more thing about Noeve's return policy, I was asking for a return or exchange because the cover arrived defective. Despite the thirty day guarantee on the website, Noreve refused (and then stopped answering e-mails).
> 
> Just informing people of my experience.


OH! That's not good!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx for the info I've just taken noreve out of consideration. I hate the thought of spending that much and having no recourse or even a possibility of no recourse if something isn't right


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

My mom received her black K3 Noreve yesterday.  Her previous experience with Noreve was limited to when she borrowed my husband's K2 with his Noreve case.  She likes the easel addition but is disappointed in the non-magnetic snap.  I wonder why they changed it?  Could it be that since the snap is on the backside and magnets are generally not good for electronics that the new design forced the change?  I did notice that on Noreve's website, the K2 case description mention a magnetic snap while the K3 case only says snap.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

cc1013 said:


> She likes the easel addition but is disappointed in the non-magnetic snap. I wonder why they changed it? Could it be that since the snap is on the backside and magnets are generally not good for electronics that the new design forced the change?


Nope - the e-readers are not affected by the magnetic snap. I'm disappointed in the non-magnetic snap too. And there's magnets on the easel (well the case) to hold it shut.

http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=100417


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I do love the noreve for the K2.  I always go back to it.  But I think they have got it (somewhat) wrong for the K3.  I think people will like the k3 cover, they just wont love it the way they loved the k2 one.

Why do they mess around with a good thing and break it a bit? 

(Added: re the non answering of emails - that is exactly what they did to me too, once I pointed out the inconsistency and timing of their emails re the stock black colour option, and then them saying that it was too late to change!)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Sounds like the same service the US Noreve had and they went out of business.  My ipad Noreve cover snaps on the back too.  I like the way my Dx noreve fastens.  You just close it and there are two hidden magnets on the right side corners.  LOVE IT.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Good point about the easel using magnets.  I forgot about that.  I saw the K3 Noreve case today and agree that I prefer the K2 case.  I am indifferent when it comes to the easel, but much prefer the magnetic snap on the K2 case.  I also felt like the rails on the K3 case overlapped onto the K3 unit more than the K2 and that took away from the floating look.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

cc1013 said:


> . I am indifferent when it comes to the easel, but much prefer the magnetic snap on the K2 case. I also felt like the rails on the K3 case overlapped onto the K3 unit more than the K2 and that took away from the floating look.


I'm still annoyed by the magnetic snap. Hopefully I'll get over it.

And I have to say on button on the bottom is a little hard to get at.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

How does the K3 cover close since it is not with magnets?  When the front is folded back can the flap be attached to it and will it hold if a hand is holding the flap?


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

I've just received my passion vintage K3 cover. I'll post pics when I get home later today. 
I've not put the kindle in its cover yet (the kindle is home, I'm at work).
I'm really pleased with the lightness of the cover ! Not so fond of the colour in person though. 
The front folds back really easily.



Cardinal said:


> How does the K3 cover close since it is not with magnets? When the front is folded back can the flap be attached to it and will it hold if a hand is holding the flap?


 It's a regular snap fastener. Yes the flap can be attached when the front is folded back it does hold when a hand holds the flap (I didn't try it with the kindle inside).


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Vero said:


> I've just received my passion vintage K3 cover. I'll post pics when I get home later today.
> I've not put the kindle in its cover yet (the kindle is home, I'm at work).
> I'm really pleased with the lightness of the cover ! Not so fond of the colour in person though.
> The front folds back really easily.
> ...


I'm really excited to see your pictures. I know it probably sounds silly, but one reason I haven't bought a K3 is because I don't want one unless I can get a pink Noreve cover for it. After trying multiple cases for my K2 and my Nook, they are both in Noreve covers now and I don't want anything else.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Vero said:


> I've just received my passion vintage K3 cover. I'll post pics when I get home later today.


Looking forward to your pics also. 
As someone who was of the opinion that there simply was NO other cover than a Noreve for a K2 I was anxiously awaiting the Noreve for the K3. However, suffice it to say that I am not liking what I'm hearing so far about them and am, at this point, still desperately searching for a K3 cover and so far it does not sound like the Noreve is it. But, I'm still not completely convinced.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Tip10 said:


> Looking forward to your pics also.
> As someone who was of the opinion that there simply was NO other cover than a Noreve for a K2 I was anxiously awaiting the Noreve for the K3. However, suffice it to say that I am not liking what I'm hearing so far about them and am, at this point, still desperately searching for a K3 cover and so far it does not sound like the Noreve is it. But, I'm still not completely convinced.


Tip, I agree with you, I'm still of the opinion that there simply is NO other cover than a Noreve. If I ever take the plunge and get a K3, I'll still get a Noreve cover for it, even though it's different from the K2 cover. So many people are passionate about the Oberons, I'm the same way about the Noreves.


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

Here are the pictures :


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh that is a beautiful cover!!! 

do you find the on/off switch kind of hard to reach?


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

Nop, it's really easy to reach all the buttons.


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Vero said:


> Nope, it's really easy to reach all the buttons.


Really? I find the on/off switch kind of hard to maneuver.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Is the snap closure difficult t am really drawn to this jean vintage but have limited use of my hands.  I know its no longer magnetic but do you have to apply a lot of pressure to securely close it.


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

Samantha]Really? I find the on/off switch kind of hard to maneuver.
[/quote]
I've just tried it again after reading your reply said:


> Is the snap closure difficult t am really drawn to this jean vintage but have limited use of my hands. I know its no longer magnetic but do you have to apply a lot of pressure to securely close it.


You have to apply _some_ pressure, whether it's a lot or not is pretty subjective IMO. Sorry but I really don't think I could give you a accurate answer on this one.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank you SO much for the pictures!  I love it.  Darn it, this has revived my longing for a K3 now!  The rail system on this K3 Noreve is very similar to the one on my Noreve for my Nook.  And I love that color you got.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Vero said:


> I've just tried it again after reading your reply, and I really do find it easy.
> 
> You have to apply _some_ pressure, whether it's a lot or not is pretty subjective IMO. Sorry but I really don't think I could give you a accurate answer on this one.


its ok thx...as long as its not drastic pressure i'm ok


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> its ok thx...as long as its not drastic pressure i'm ok


it's not hard to do up. It's just not as easy as the magnetic one as the magnets pull it together if that makes sense.

but there isn't a lot of pressure required.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I really wish they had kept the magnet.  I'll have to think but I stiil feel the pull lol


----------



## YorkieMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Vero, it's a beautiful case. I really like that color.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Vero, thanks for the pictures!  I used leather suede protector on my passion vintage and it darkened the color (which I was hoping it would, I like it better this way).

Question for everyone that has the K3 version, when it is folded back and the flap is snapped (like Vero's side view picture), can the right hand slip between the two covers with fingers above and below the strap for a long period of time without popping the strap button, or does pressure easily undo the snap?


----------



## Vero (Sep 13, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Vero, thanks for the pictures! I used leather suede protector on my passion vintage and it darkened the color (which I was hoping it would, I like it better this way).
> 
> Question for everyone that has the K3 version, when it is folded back and the flap is snapped (like Vero's side view picture), can the right hand slip between the two covers with fingers above and below the strap for a long period of time without popping the strap button, or does pressure easily undo the snap?


Thanks a lot for the tip ! I do wish it was darker so I'll definitely apply some suede protector on it !

I've tried holding the cover, while it was folded back, with my right hand slipped between the two covers, 3 fingers below the strap, the forefinger above the strap and my thumb resting on the page forward/back buttons. 
If the strap is just resting on the hand while reading, it will hold no problem. But if you pull your hand up and out of the folded cover the pressure will undo the snap. Hope this help.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Vero -- thanks for the pictures.  Pushed me back into a quandary -- I absolutely love the Noreve that's on my K2.  
Was (and am) not happy with the design changes made for the K3 but now after actually seeing one it's obvious the "bones are still there" -- Still think Noreve may have the best covers available for Kindles.
Still not happy with the addition of the easel (although I can live with it), even less happy with the change to the snap from the magnetic one.  Hmmmm, maybe I'll just add it to my Christmas list and let fate (or DW) decide.  After all DW knows how I feel about my K2 Noreve.
Anyhow -- thanks for the pics!!


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Got my baby blue Noreve K3...I have to say that I do love it.  I was a little upset when I read about the regular snap, and I was expecting to hate it, but it really doesn't change the case at all.  I don't use the easel, but it doesn't get in my way.  I also love how they reversed the strap to close it.  So, over all, I do love it. Might have to order that passion vintage too, it is SOOO PRETTY!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

pugmom said:


> Got my baby blue Noreve K3...I have to say that I do love it. I was a little upset when I read about the regular snap, and I was expecting to hate it, but it really doesn't change the case at all. I don't use the easel, but it doesn't get in my way. I also love how they reversed the strap to close it. So, over all, I do love it. Might have to order that passion vintage too, it is SOOO PRETTY!!!


Don't you love the baby blue? I bought the baby blue for my Nook and I love it. That passion vintage is beautiful too, but I think I prefer the smooth leather.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I've almost ordered this case about ten times over the last few days but can't decide whether I could cope with the easel. It's frustrating, because my Nook Noreve (no easel) is perfect. I don't want to settle for another case, but I'm not sure I want to settle for this version of the Noreve, either. Maybe while I'm waffling, they'll put out a more stripped-down one.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Vero said:


> Thanks a lot for the tip ! I do wish it was darker so I'll definitely apply some suede protector on it !
> 
> I've tried holding the cover, while it was folded back, with my right hand slipped between the two covers, 3 fingers below the strap, the forefinger above the strap and my thumb resting on the page forward/back buttons.
> If the strap is just resting on the hand while reading, it will hold no problem. But if you pull your hand up and out of the folded cover the pressure will undo the snap. Hope this help.


Vero thanks for testing that out. Does the snap undo easily, in other words would you have to be really careful not to accidentally have it undo or does it take effort to undo it? Also, I think holding it that way would have the fingers rest on the easel, is it comfortable for long periods of time?

I hope you like the results with the suede protector.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

My snap won't be undone accidentily.  I don't snap it when I fold it back to read though, I just fold it back, that is why I am thrilled that they changed the way the strap goes...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I picked up my k2 which is still in its noreve, and gosh, I do love these covers best. How are the k3 noreve owners going? Are they still enjoying them?  I now have an Oberon for the k3 but the flaps get in the way of the alt and other buttons.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka, I've been wondering the same thing.  Has anyone bought the Noreve for the K3 and used it for a while?  I'd like to know how it's working out.  I still haven't bought a K3 but if I eventually do, I definitely want a Noreve cover for it.

So. . . anybody have the Noreve for the K3, can you tell us about it?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I bought it in black without the easle on back. Wish they would offer it that way in other colors. I love it but really wish they'd consider offering it without the pockets on the inside. I don't mind them so much on my nook cover, but they're VERY noticeable on the kindle, because the kindle is so thin. The pockets make it almost twice as thick as it really needs to be.

Still haven't found anything I like better than Noreve, though.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Yossarian said:


> Still haven't found anything I like better than Noreve, though.


I know, I know, thats the problem.

I dont get it with those pockets. Why cant they listen to the consumer? At least offer a choice.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Yossarian said:


> I bought it in black without the easle on back.


Which Kindle model did you buy it for?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Which Kindle model did you buy it for?


K3


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The pockets are the main reason I don't go with noreve. I really, really dislike them.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> Which Kindle model did you buy it for?


Michelle, I think I read earlier that you can get the black one without the easel, but if you want any other color, they won't make it without the easel. Which seems weird to me, if all the color ones are made-to-order, why wouldn't they be able to leave off the easel??


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Michelle, I think I read earlier that you can get the black one without the easel, but if you want any other color, they won't make it without the easel. Which seems weird to me, if all the color ones are made-to-order, why wouldn't they be able to leave off the easel??


I don't see anywhere the K3 can be ordered without the easel. 

Patricia, I agree with you, if they are offering a version without the easel, why limit it to only one color?


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

It's not on the site, as far as I'm aware. I learned about the option here and emailed Noreve to confirm that it was possible. You request it under "special instructions," but they'll only do it for the black case.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The pockets are the main reason I don't go with noreve. I really, really dislike them.


Didn't you cut them out of one cover? How did that go? If it wasn't you, it was someone else.
Paula


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info Yossarian!


----------

